# Facebook Privacy



## vampstorso (Oct 22, 2011)

This is pretty damn cool,
and everyone should do it.
Rather creepy, but it really puts what you write on the internet and its accessibility into perspective. 


Do it...it's such an eery level of fun lol

You have to have Facebook to do it though lol, and it's completely safe. Don't google it first or you'll ruin the fun...again, it IS completely safe.


Take This Lollipop


----------



## spida_0000 (Oct 22, 2011)

Says I need flash player to do it off my phone. Can you please PM me and tell me what happens??


----------



## vampstorso (Oct 22, 2011)

PM'd you 


I personally think it's really impressive lol


----------



## spida_0000 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## vampstorso (Oct 22, 2011)

should so check it out on the comp when you get a chance


----------



## spida_0000 (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah I will. I'm glad I never post anything on Facebook that people don't already know!!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't trust it but really wanna know, LOL


----------



## slim6y (Oct 22, 2011)

Hahahaha!!!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 22, 2011)

That was creepy, yuck.


----------



## Defective (Oct 22, 2011)

OMG!!!! thats creepy as hell! Just as well i constantly change my password and have restricted settings


----------



## slim6y (Oct 22, 2011)

Defective said:


> OMG!!!! thats creepy as hell! Just as well i constantly change my password and have restricted settings



Why? Do you think that what is happening will come true? 

They already have 1000s to choose from... better hope they're not in Adelaide then muahahahahaha...


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 22, 2011)

Ohhhh lol!


----------



## Bel03 (Oct 22, 2011)

I done okay until the very end.......then my dog went off tap at the front gates.......:shock: that sure got the heart pumping!


----------



## Defective (Oct 22, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Why? Do you think that what is happening will come true?
> 
> They already have 1000s to choose from... better hope they're not in Adelaide then muahahahahaha...



no i'm really anal about my Facebook security...and not only is true with that clip but also i know people who have been hacked by their boss and gotten fired because they managed to view PM's and chat conversations....hence why i'm constantly changing my password.


----------



## vampstorso (Oct 22, 2011)

Its just so well done and a good lesson!
Would be good too show your kids...sort of...coz it is a bit scary lol.


----------



## nurse_boy (Oct 22, 2011)

oh wow... that really was cool and a good lesson for those of us a little bit lax with security


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 22, 2011)

Okay... I'm off to have a 5 hour shower. I feel a bit grotty now...


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 22, 2011)

LOL, half the pics that came up were of me holding a gun, throw in my 120kg frame and ugly bearded mug, hmmm I think i'll be sleeping easy tonight.


----------



## kawasakirider (Oct 22, 2011)

Haha, pretty cool. Very well done! Not an issue for me though, everything on FB is private as.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Oct 23, 2011)

Haha That was bloody awesomely freaky!!! :shock:


----------



## Dark_Morelia (Oct 23, 2011)

> TakeThisLollipop needs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, no thanks. Do people really just allow random apps to access all that stuff?

Did I just ruin the joke?


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Oct 23, 2011)

Dark_Morelia said:


> Lol, no thanks. Do people really just allow random apps to access all that stuff?



Obviously we do!


----------



## Defective (Oct 23, 2011)

i did but swiftly removed it through account settings


----------



## vampstorso (Oct 23, 2011)

Dark_Morelia said:


> Lol, no thanks. Do people really just allow random apps to access all that stuff?
> 
> Did I just ruin the joke?



The whole point of it is too re-think what you share with the world lol


----------



## slim6y (Oct 23, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> The whole point of it is too re-think what you share with the world lol



I re-thunked and promptly edited my settings...


----------



## Defective (Oct 23, 2011)

i showed my sister and all she could watch was the beginning....made her change her password and re assess her privacy settings


----------



## xJACKx (Oct 23, 2011)

that is some scary ****


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 23, 2011)

i clicked on the link,i am signed up through facebook,it loads to 100% then nothing? Hmm 
EDIT> all good now


----------



## kawasakirider (Oct 23, 2011)

azn4114 said:


> i clicked on the link,i am signed up through facebook,it loads to 100% then nothing? Hmm
> EDIT> all good now



All good now? You have a crazed murderer speeding to your location. What's wrong with you?


----------



## Squinty (Oct 23, 2011)

Doesnt do anything. Just loads to 100% and thats all i get?


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 23, 2011)

I just did it and it got to 88% and then stopped.....I wonder what that means ?


----------



## elogov (Oct 23, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> This is pretty damn cool,
> and everyone should do it.
> Rather creepy, but it really puts what you write on the internet and its accessibility into perspective.
> 
> ...



Thank's C_D_B Haven't S--t myself like that since i decided to eat two week old KFC, Absolutely hilarious though


----------



## vampstorso (Oct 23, 2011)

Mine would say 88% complete but still play...
Maybe try a different browser if its not working?

Hahaha no worries Elogov. Really makes you think.


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 23, 2011)

No such thing as privacy on Facebook.


----------



## vampstorso (Oct 23, 2011)

...which is what this thing is saying


----------



## Erebos (Oct 24, 2011)

I thought the guy on the computer was me lol


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Moreliavridis (Oct 24, 2011)

How do you do it on your phone?


----------



## eitak (Oct 24, 2011)

I did it but nothing happened after it downloaded I just got a pic of a lollipop. What is suppose to happen?


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 24, 2011)

Can someone PM me what happens? My mums sitting behind me so I dont want anything outrageous to pop up on the screen lol


----------



## Erebos (Oct 24, 2011)

It's not that bad nothing graphical. Should be fine for your mum to watch. 


Cheers Brenton



Jason.R said:


> How do you do it on your phone?



Need flash player so you need to be on a computer. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Chantelle_1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh My god, that is really scary. Makes you stop and think. I love facebook, but that is enough to make me close my page down!


----------



## vampstorso (Oct 24, 2011)

br3nton said:


> I thought the guy on the computer was me lol
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



...it really is hahahaha


----------



## Hyper (Oct 24, 2011)

haha...He was stroking a pic of my dogs...good luck to him


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 24, 2011)

Okay... I did it. 
Holy crap that is scary.


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 24, 2011)

eitak said:


> I did it but nothing happened after it downloaded I just got a pic of a lollipop. What is suppose to happen?



Same with me  I clicked on the lollipop but that did nothing.


----------



## vampstorso (Oct 24, 2011)

Could be a popup blocker ruining it? As a new window pops up too have you allow it to connect to facebook...so perhaps turn off any pop up blockers for a second and try again


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Oct 24, 2011)

Defective said:


> no i'm really anal about my Facebook security...and not only is true with that clip but also i know people who have been hacked by their boss and gotten fired because they managed to view PM's and chat conversations....hence why i'm constantly changing my password.



Id sue him for breach of privacy... hacking is abit worse then saying I hate my job ...


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 25, 2011)

LOL all the pics it came up with were of my scorps, none came up with pics of me ahaha.
COME AT ME BRO


----------



## MathewB (Oct 25, 2011)

I have 57:34 minutes to live......seeya :|


----------



## saximus (Oct 25, 2011)

Has anyone left it to see what happens when that counter gets to 0?


----------



## mignee (Oct 25, 2011)

he was stroking my face.. in a photo of about 6 people.. actualy every photo he managed to touch or mouse over me.. not worryed though ive got youellbee next to me  bring it on ahha!


----------



## MathewB (Oct 25, 2011)

saximus said:


> Has anyone left it to see what happens when that counter gets to 0?



Maybe that scary maze face


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 30, 2011)

yep got it to play...the wierd thing was when he got to the map he was in te right vecinity but not close enough to really find me. 

He got into my wall where all my posts are but couldnt see any of my personal information he was staring at a blank computer screen so my facebook privacy settings must be working to a degree. I also dont think Ive put much in there tostart with so even if you did hack in I dont think you'd find much.

It is clever though


Elizabeth

i just went in and locked things down more...and no I hadnt put any info in there about myself........

the wierd thing was he knew the area where i was located I wonder if they can tell where you are logging in from generally ?


----------



## slim6y (Oct 30, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> yep got it to play...the wierd thing was when he got to the map he was in te right vecinity but not close enough to really find me.
> 
> He got into my wall where all my posts are but couldnt see any of my personal information he was staring at a blank computer screen so my facebook privacy settings must be working to a degree. I also dont think Ive put much in there tostart with so even if you did hack in I dont think you'd find much.
> 
> ...



My guess is you've put your location and that is where google maps would take you. With me, because I only have NZ as my locality, he just goes straight to Auckland.... He's going to need to be a bit closer than that if he wants to find me...

If I put your location down, he'd pull up the same map (is my guess).


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah if anyone hacked my account I dont think theyd find much information. My location is set as Brisbane, and thats what came up on the app. Also, I know one way stalkers can find you is by your statuses, eg saying where you are constantly. I dont do this, so I think I should be safe.


----------



## Spidergirl (Mar 26, 2012)

HOLY CRAP! that was very well done though lol..
Although he seemed more keen on my snakies than myself ROFL


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 26, 2012)

Pmslol! Love it!!!


----------



## Chanzey (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah didn't really work, said I lived in Brisbane ha


----------



## browny (Mar 26, 2012)

didn't come up with much for me only very basic stuff couldn't access much at all, but the fact it logged in when I have to type in the password every time means I have laptop security issues that's more of a worry than FB, lucky I don't do anything like net banking eh


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't have facebook.........what am I missing? if anything :lol:


----------



## Jamesss (Mar 26, 2012)

So um...he looked at a few pics of my in a morphsuit and then drove to Melbourne CBD...30km from my house. Scary ****, eh?


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 26, 2012)

I think everyone who has a hissy fit and thinks they've bet the program by it not displaying perfect information miss the point, completely.

the point is,
not everyone thinks about what they put on Facebook, and unfortunately it's not a rare occurrence. People are outright stupid enough too tag themselves as "in my bed" (their bed...not my bed!) using their phones GPS, and still have a public profile, or people they don't personally know on there.


You might not put information quite as extreme as the above on your profile, but so many people do, or something seemingly more innocent, that put together with other things, could land you in trouble.
I often see public events come up on my homepage, my friends friends birthday party etc, and not only is it a public event, it'll have home addresses and phone numbers, or perhaps it's allowed for friends of friends too view etc etc

perhaps you wrote something a year ago with more information than you'd put up now, but forgot about it, etc


it'd be a great but potentially inappropriate tool for parents with their children who think they know best about their internet safety.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Mar 26, 2012)

that was pretty cool, i'd be safe if it was real tho, cos the picture on his dashboard that he was driving towards was of me in a waterfall up in queensland , a few thousand k's away haha


----------



## GlennB (Mar 27, 2012)

Can someone pm me with what it is


----------



## saximus (Mar 27, 2012)

It's just a really well done flash program that looks like a video but it uses your facebook account to put your pictures and info into the video to make it look like a scary guy is stalking you and creeping on your info. You kinda have to watch it to really understand though


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 27, 2012)

Finally I'm being stalked by a guy! How refreshing :lol:


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 27, 2012)

How is that spooky?... apart from the fact the dude shaves his armpits , haha


----------



## Erebos (Mar 27, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> Finally I'm being stalked by a guy! How refreshing :lol:



Good one!  lol I think it was kinda wired. It's amazing now all the Internet. I had a random message the other day and typed his number into google and bizzzzzam I got his address his name and knew everything about them makes me think about changing my phone number 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## D3pro (Mar 27, 2012)

Mine was awesome. 

Profile pic? The one I drew (the crazy looking one)
Pictures? Random snakes and graphic designs.
Address? Brisbane.

I'm un-stalkable!!! Whoop whoop whoop


----------



## cwebb (Mar 29, 2012)

eewwwwww hahaha that was so good.
i was giggling the whole time but i wanted to cry haha.


----------

